# contemplating separation



## Winterwoods (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been married for 24+ years to a great guy. He is a decent human being, but not at all connected to me as a person. I am a Labor and Delivery RN in a high stress envrionment; he is a retired police detective. Our kids are 21, 19,and 15. We have many similarities as far as our basic upbringing goes. But I am a book reader and a soul searcher and he is black and white. Our second child is leaving the nest in 3 weeks and I am depressed and overloaded with the death of my closest brother; and stuff at work; he doesn't seem to think that matters. I have been treated this way our entire marriage. I am at the point where I am starting to feel I don't have the right to an opinion or my feelings. Has anyone been here? What did you do? Was it a good or bad decision? FYI; my family would compleely understand because they have run this gamut with me.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Because he was a police officer he may be use to being detached from his work. Then again men are less emotional on a physical level (brain make up and chemical) then women are. Those two things together plus the typical suck it up, be a man upbringings may have shaped him to who he is. See a marriage councilor and let him know you need him on an emotional and communicational level as well as a physical level.

draconis


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

Especially now that your last child is leaving home it is past time to make sure that you talk to him about this and I would agree that counseling of some kind could help. Now is going to be the time where you are going to need each other and you need to know that he cares about how you feel at any given moment. Good luck to you both.


----------

